# [SOLVED] Perl - niedociąganie zależności przy emerge -uDN

## manwe_

Witam. 

Od jakiegoś czasu zauważam dziwną obsługę modułów do perla, ciągniętych jako zależność. Jako takie wszystkie się instalują, kiedy są potrzebne, ale późniejszy `emerge -uDN world` ich już nie "widzi". Gdyby nie `eix -cIu` nawet bym nie wiedział, ze niektóre pakiety pozostają w nieaktualnych wersjach. O dziwo nie znalazłem na forum nikogo z takim problemem.

Przykładowe drzewo zależności [od "największego"]:

```
www-client/chromium

x11-misc/xdg-utils

dev-perl/File-MimeInfo

virtual/perl-Module-Build

perl-core/Module-Build

virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta

perl-core/CPAN-Meta

virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker

perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker

virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest

perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest
```

Przyszła ostatnio nowa wersja */ExtUtils-Manifest, a update jej nie dołączył do listy. Z ciekawości wywaliłem pakiet i wykonałem -uDN world. Nic. Lista pusta. Z drugiej strony --depclean krzyczy, że są niespełnione zależności. Ostatnią rzeczą było emerge -p dla każdego pakietu z listy, począwszy od góry. Dopiero perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker pociągnął brakujące */ExtUtils-Manifest. 

Teraz czas na pytanie  :Wink:  Dlaczego tak to do dupy działa i jak zmusić emerge do robienia pełnych updateów systemu?Last edited by manwe_ on Mon Aug 15, 2011 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie wiem ja tego, dlaczego world nie upgradeuje wszystkich pakietów, więc póki tego nie naprawią, używam setu @installed. I działa.

----------

## SlashBeast

z ExtUtils jest pewien bug, wiele aplikacji go nie widzi i sie przez to nie buduje, to raz, dwa, po updacie perla winno sie odpalic perl-cleanera, dla pewnosci mozna to zrobic przez:

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

Daj tez emerge -NuDa --with-bdeps y @world by napewno zaktualizowac caly system, na koniec depclean i powinno byc ok.

----------

## manwe_

@Garrappachc: emerge drze się, że nie zna @installed. Strzelam, że chodzi o moją wersję portage [wciąż 2.1.x].

@SlashBeast: Rzeczywiście, bdeps rozwiązało problem, a manual wyjaśnił dlaczego. Dopisałem sobie na stałe do EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS. Dzięki.

----------

## Garrappachc

A to może, ja mam 2.2  :Smile: 

----------

